# 2 ipod sur le meme itunes



## emilielr (5 Mai 2009)

bonjour
j ai un macbook et un ipod 30 giga sur itune
je vais bientôt avoir un ipod shuffle
puis je utiliser le même itunes pour 2 iphones ?
comment ça marche ?

merci!!!


----------



## DeepDark (5 Mai 2009)

"... pour deux iPhones" :mouais:

Deux iPods tu veux dire?


La réponse est oui, sans problèmes 
Tu peux tout à fait synchroniser tes deux iPods sur la même bibliothèque iTunes


----------



## emilielr (7 Mai 2009)

oui  c est ça je parlais de 2 ipod !
donc tout siplement je branche mon ipod shuffle à mon itunes et je fais glisser ce que je veux y mettre ?
je ne veux pas synchroniser car j ai 2 gigas et pas 30 comme sur mon autre ipod

bref

merci !!


----------



## DeepDark (7 Mai 2009)

emilielr a dit:


> oui  c est ça je parlais de 2 ipod !
> donc tout siplement je branche mon ipod shuffle à mon itunes et je fais glisser ce que je veux y mettre ?
> je ne veux pas synchroniser car j ai 2 gigas et pas 30 comme sur mon autre ipod
> 
> ...


Oui. 

Tu le synchronises comme avec ton iPod Classic 

Mais attention à désactiver la synchronisation automatique


----------

